# Matthew 11:11



## doonziticus (Jan 12, 2005)

In my readings this morning I read a verse that kind of confused me a bit, maybe I'm just dumb, but I'm a bit confused by this verse:

"I tell you the truth: Among those born of women there has not risen anyone greater than John the Baptist; yet he who is least in the kingdom of heaven is greater than he." -Matthew 11:11 NIV

So, what confuses me is this, after just calling John the Baptist the greatest among those born of women, it seems like Jesus immediately contradicts himself by calling him least in the kingdom of heaven. I know that our Lord never contradicts Himself, so could someone please help me understand this?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 12, 2005)

Jesus was speaking of Himself, the suffering servant. He was born of woman; John is not greater than He.


----------

